# OMG!!What a surpise I came home to today!!



## Francesca (28 Apr 2012)

On my last thread I mentioned that Gary and I were collecting my new On One Scandal tomorrow(Sunday)....well...I got home from work today, and guess what was waiting for me...yes...my new bike. Gary had took the day off work , bless him, to go and collect it from Staffordshire, as a surprise for me, Iam sooooo chuft, so here are a couple of pics, still need to post some of me actually ON MY ON ONE, so stay tuned. Had to take off the Charge Knife seat as it literally cut my crotch like a knife!! Bike had SPD's fitted so Gary put my flats on it. £2500 bike for nealry £900...what a bargain, Had a little ride down the road, gears are new to me, so hopefully tomorrow,if the weather is permitting I will go and take my new baby out for a ride.
Fran
View attachment 8896
View attachment 8899


----------



## Francesca (28 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> On my last thread I mentioned that Gary and I were collecting my new On One Scandal tomorrow(Sunday)....well...I got home from work today, and guess what was waiting for me...yes...my new bike. Gary had took the day off work , bless him, to go and collect it from Staffordshire, as a surprise for me, Iam sooooo chuft, so here are a couple of pics, still need to post some of me actually ON MY ON ONE, so stay tuned. Had to take off the Charge Knife seat as it literally cut my crotch like a knife!! Bike had SPD's fitted so Gary put my flats on it. £2500 bike for nealry £900...what a bargain, Had a little ride down the road, gears are new to me, so hopefully tomorrow,if the weather is permitting I will go and take my new baby out for a ride.
> Fran
> View attachment 8896
> View attachment 8899
> View attachment 8900


----------



## col (28 Apr 2012)

Nice :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2012)

col said:


> Nice :-)


 ... and the bike?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> ... and the bike?


 

BTW, some hoodie-bloke's trying to nick your saddle.


----------



## Francesca (28 Apr 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> BTW, some hoodie-bloke's trying to nick your saddle.


Ha!! thats my hubby Gary:-)


----------



## col (28 Apr 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> ... and the bike?


The bike's ok ;-)


----------



## Peteaud (28 Apr 2012)

If i put my bike against the table the Mrs would cut my knakers off with a blunt knife.


----------



## Brandane (28 Apr 2012)

Peteaud said:


> If i put my bike against the table the Mrs would cut my knakers off with a blunt knife.


 
If anyone put a table against my bike like that, I would be the one doing the cutting ! Nice bike BTW Fran; enjoy .


----------



## Cubist (28 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> Had to take off the Charge Knife seat
> Fran[


Looks like my fiver's safe!

Lovely bike Fran.


----------



## Francesca (28 Apr 2012)

Brandane said:


> If anyone put a table against my bike like that, I would be the one doing the cutting ! Nice bike BTW Fran; enjoy .


thanks


Cubist said:


> Looks like my fiver's safe!
> 
> Lovely bike Fran.


Yeap Cubist..you were right. I adjust th seat but no good, a crotch killer..so just put my other comfy seat on it. Bike is really nice, very very pleased with it, just wanna get the baby out for a good ride.Gears are strange as iam used to the twist grip gear change on the old Apollo. OMG this bike is light, glad i didnt wait another few months and £1500 spend on the Carbon 456, this bike is just what I want, and I really wanted an all matt black bike.


----------



## Red Light (28 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> Had to take off the Charge Knife seat as it literally cut my crotch like a knife!!


 
Ah, that explains it. Thought for a moment you had some new fangled sort of SPD seat post fitted and was wondering where you fitted the cleat 

Lets hope the weather cheers up tomorrow so you can be On-One.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Apr 2012)

Peteaud said:


> If i put my bike against the table the Mrs would cut my knakers off with a blunt Charge knife.


FTFY


----------



## Francesca (28 Apr 2012)

Red Light said:


> Ah, that explains it. Thought for a moment you had some new fangled sort of SPD seat post fitted and was wondering where you fitted the cleat
> 
> Lets hope the weather cheers up tomorrow so you can be On-One.


thanks Red Light


----------



## Francesca (28 Apr 2012)

mmmmmm....just seen the weather forecast for tomorrow...supposed to be the heaviest rain , gales etc,!!damm this English weather.:-(


----------



## CopperCyclist (28 Apr 2012)

Nice bike! I'd have kept the old saddle though, I find the big 'comfy' ones aren't as good over a long period. Jealous of the new bike though!


----------



## Francesca (29 Apr 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Nice bike! I'd have kept the old saddle though, I find the big 'comfy' ones aren't as good over a long period. Jealous of the new bike though!


Iam keeping the old saddle, may use it, dont know yet - and thanks the bike is lovely isnt it.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> mmmmmm....just seen the weather forecast for tomorrow...supposed to be the heaviest rain , gales etc,!!damm this English weather.:-(


 
Yup 
Just looking out and thinking that maybe a club run in rain and gales could get the finger , i shall go visit my mother instead and spend time with the kids .

Lovely looking bike , if you do decide you do not like the saddle i reckon you could get a quick sale at a decent price as charge saddles are well liked ..not for my butt though and i am penniless as i have to pay for the summer holiday next month .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Apr 2012)

Peteaud said:


> If i put my bike against the table the Mrs would cut my knakers off with a blunt knife.



Yesterday I complained that it was too wet and windy to do bike maintainance and my wife suggested I do it on the kitchen floor; I looked keenly at her for a few seconds then backed slowly out of the door...


----------



## ultraviolet (29 Apr 2012)

hoodies worn indoors are only ok when you haven't got the hood up :-)

lovely bike, nice halfords saddle


----------



## Francesca (29 Apr 2012)

the Halfords saddle is the only comfy one that will support my large derriere, the skinny saddles do not agree with my crotch!


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> Looking at the abbreviated title of this thread in the main forums list, I'm surprised Fnaar's not here already .
> 
> Nice bike btw, Francesca.


 
Tiny, it says 'What a surprise I came home today' not 'What a surprise I came *at* home today' ....

What were you thinking?


----------



## mcshroom (29 Apr 2012)

Character limits just before the at maybe?

That looks like a very nice bike - but even more importantly you seem very excited about it 

I'm not that surprised about you not getting on with the knife, it's the narrowest in the charge range I think. They do have a wider, shorter womens-specific one called a 'ladle' (male version is a 'spoon') which a friend of mine at work really rates.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...iew-charge-bikes-ladle-womens-saddle-11-28737


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> 'OMG what a surprise I came' is what I read; you decide what I thought


 Lucky bitch?


----------



## flying start (29 Apr 2012)

Hi francesca nice bike top speck to. 
Are the brakes x2 or v2? Hope you have lots of fun riding it


----------



## Red Light (29 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> 'OMG what a surprise I came' is what I read; you decide what I thought


 
That's the result of an On One Scandal?


----------



## Muddyfox (29 Apr 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Nice bike! I'd have kept the old saddle though, I find the big 'comfy' ones aren't as good over a long period. Jealous of the new bike though!


 
On a bike like that you should'nt be spending much time in the saddle .. 

Now find yourself some lovely flowing single track and enjoy Fran 

Foxy


----------



## Globalti (30 Apr 2012)

I'll buy the saddle if you want to sell it. 

Congrats, the bike looks cool and I bet it rides like a dream.


----------



## NormanD (30 Apr 2012)

Too clean Fran, you're letting the side down  
Very nice bike, enjoy many happy hours


----------



## Francesca (30 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> 'OMG what a surprise I came' is what I read; you decide what I thought


 now now guys..behave..


----------



## Francesca (30 Apr 2012)

NormanD said:


> Too clean Fran, you're letting the side down
> Very nice bike, enjoy many happy hours


 cheers Norman, yeah its clean..too clean but will be well "dirtied up" when I hit the trails!


----------



## Francesca (30 Apr 2012)

flying start said:


> Hi francesca nice bike top speck to.
> Are the brakes x2 or v2? Hope you have lots of fun riding it


 
Thanks...
They are Hope tech X2 Brakes Braieded hoses and 160mm Floating rotors front and rear £289.98,


----------



## Francesca (30 Apr 2012)

Globalti said:


> I'll buy the saddle if you want to sell it.
> 
> Congrats, the bike looks cool and I bet it rides like a dream.


 thanks, had a quick ride up the road, and cannot believe how light the bike is, rides like a dream, but I need to get used to the gear changers, as the old Apollo had the twist gears on the handlebars, where as this has the flick touch gears, so need to get my head round them.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> thanks, had a quick ride up the road, and cannot believe how light the bike is, rides like a dream, but I need to get used to the gear changers, as the old Apollo had the twist gears on the handlebars, where as this has the flick touch gears, so need to get my head round them.


I hear you , i have a bikes with twist shift, shimano sora and sram apex so i usually take a few miles to remember what to push /twist.


----------



## tincaman (30 Apr 2012)

Whats it like to ride after the software is loaded?


----------



## Francesca (30 Apr 2012)

tincaman said:


> Whats it like to ride after the software is loaded?


 hi - going on it tomorrow night for a good ride, will let you know:-)


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Apr 2012)

Looks great! Why not tonight? I presume the weather is as good the other side of the Pennines as it is here at the moment!


----------



## Francesca (30 Apr 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> Looks great! Why not tonight? I presume the weather is as good the other side of the Pennines as it is here at the moment!


 Hiya, busy bee tonight, so will have to be tomorrow,my only worry is getting used to the gears, suppose I will get used to them. Hows you?


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> Hiya, busy bee tonight, so will have to be tomorrow,my only worry is getting used to the gears, suppose I will get used to them. Hows you?


Off the bike at the moment and missing every second of it!


----------



## Red Light (30 Apr 2012)

tincaman said:


> Whats it like to ride after the software is loaded?



Do you mean software or liveware?


----------



## Red Light (30 Apr 2012)

cyberknight said:


> I hear you , i have a bikes with twist shift, shimano sora and sram apex so i usually take a few miles to remember what to push /twist.



I wish there were at least some consistency. I have two Brommies with SRAM & Sturmey Archer 3-speed twist shifts which twist anti-clockwise for a lower gear. And I have a Dutch town bike with Shimano 3-speed twist shift that twists clockwise for a lower gear. Which means I'm forever going the wrong way unless I stop and think about which way to twist.


----------



## Francesca (30 Apr 2012)

Red Light said:


> I wish there were at least some consistency. I have two Brommies with SRAM & Sturmey Archer 3-speed twist shifts which twist anti-clockwise for a lower gear. And I have a Dutch town bike with Shimano 3-speed twist shift that twists clockwise for a lower gear. Which means I'm forever going the wrong way unless I stop and think about which way to twist.


 yeah so how am i supposed to know which gear iam in ?


----------



## SquareDaff (30 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> yeah so how am i supposed to know which gear iam in ?


You get to "know" with familiarity. I have windows on my shifters but don't use them at all now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> yeah so how am i supposed to know which gear iam in ?


 Look in a mirror?


----------



## Francesca (30 Apr 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Look in a mirror?


smart arse!!!


----------



## NormanD (30 Apr 2012)

Francesca said:


> smart arse!!!


No that's just the way I walk Fran


----------



## GilesM (1 May 2012)

Looks great, and alot of bike for the money. When do the action pics appear.


----------



## Francesca (1 May 2012)

GilesM said:


> Looks great, and alot of bike for the money. When do the action pics appear.


 hopefully this weekend weather permitting, and also i need to get used to the gears, it seems scary to me at the mo.


----------



## CopperCyclist (1 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> hopefully this weekend weather permitting, and also i need to get used to the gears, it seems scary to me at the mo.



I wish you luck on the weather. However, there's a selfish aspect there as I'd like to get out to Cannock if it's dry too! Don't worry about the gears, you'll pick it up fast once it becomes muscle memory - it'll be like riding a bike!


----------



## simon.r (1 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> ...but I need to get used to the gear changers, as the old Apollo had the twist gears on the handlebars, where as this has the flick touch gears, so need to get my head round them.


 
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/SKOOSSKK-16/on_one_singlespeed_converter_kit_with_16t_sprocket___16t


----------



## Francesca (1 May 2012)

simon.r said:


> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/SKOOSSKK-16/on_one_singlespeed_converter_kit_with_16t_sprocket___16t


hi simon what does this do please can you explain in more detail cheers


----------



## vernon (1 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> hi simon what does this do please can you explain in more detail cheers


 
In one fell swoop, the fitting of the converter kid reduces your bike to a single gear but you will have the advantage over fixed gear conversions of being able to freeewheel.


----------



## simon.r (1 May 2012)

Francesca said:


> hi simon what does this do please can you explain in more detail cheers


 
As Vernon says.

It was a tongue in cheek comment as a response to your point about gear changing being different. One gear = no problems with changing gear Singlepeeds don't suit everyone, but a lot of people enjoy riding bikes with just the one gear for all sorts of reasons - the fact that there's no faffng about changing gear being one of them!

Nice bike BTW. I'm a big On-One fan but have never ridden a Scandal - be interesting to see what you think to it when you've got a few miles in.


----------



## Francesca (4 May 2012)

simon.r said:


> As Vernon says.
> 
> It was a tongue in cheek comment as a response to your point about gear changing being different. One gear = no problems with changing gear Singlepeeds don't suit everyone, but a lot of people enjoy riding bikes with just the one gear for all sorts of reasons - the fact that there's no faffng about changing gear being one of them!
> 
> Nice bike BTW. I'm a big On-One fan but have never ridden a Scandal - be interesting to see what you think to it when you've got a few miles in.


 Hi Simon, thanks for explanation I prefer gears to a single speed, so will haver to get used to them, Ima sure I will get the "feel" for the gear changing in no time. Hitting Gisburn trails this Sunday with group of friends , so very excited about trying out my Scandal. I was originally going to get the On One Carbon 456, purely for its weight, I do not like heavy bikes, and this Scandal is only few pound heavier than the Carbon 456. Its soo light, so should feel a big difference going up the hills. Cant wait and hope to gte some good pics soon.
Fran


----------

